# تطورات خطيرة فى ديروط وحرق واجهة كنيسة الانبا كاراس



## shadyos (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*هجوم على منازل ومحلات المسحيين  *
*فى تطور خطير بعد الحادث الذى جاء نتيجة لعلاقة آثمة بين شاب مسيحي وبنت مسلمة والتى على أثرها قتل ابو الشاب بطريقة بشعة ومثل بحثته.*

*يواصل أقارب البنت  البحث عن الشاب  فى كل مكان فى ديروط محاولين الانتقام منه. وهم فى بحثهم يتهجمون على مساكن المسحيين فى منطقة ابو جبل ومنها الى مداخل لمدينة واحرقوا فى خلال هجومهم واجهة كنيسة الأنبا كاراس.*

* وشمل الهجوم أيضا هجوم على محلات المسحيين والصيدليات ومنازل المسحيين  وحرق واجهة كنيسة الانبا كراس بجوار كبرى القناطر وواجه مطرانيه  ديروط. *

*وقد اغلقت المدارس ومحال الجواهرجية ومحلات المسحيين التجارية ويسود حالة من الذعر بين المسيحين فى هذه المنطقة خوفا من انتقام اهالى البنت منهم.*
*وتجرى محاولات من عضو مجلس الشعب للتهدئة فى محاولة لمنع اشتعال الموقف والسيطرة علية قبل ازدياد تفاقمه وتسانده فى ذلك قوات الامن فى ديروط.

المصدر
http://www.copts-united.com/article.php?I=240&A=9019
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمتك يارب 
ربنا زى ما وعد الانبا كاراس بالوعود دى هو اللى يتصرف وياخد حق كنيسته 
حرام عليهم ليه مفيش تفكير فى عقولهم 
​


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*همج وبربر كعادتهم*
*شاب اجرم*
*توجد حكومه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يرحم برحمته
ميرسي علي الخبر


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*مد ايدك يا رب واحمى بيتك وولادك 
شكرا لنقلك الخبر *


----------



## ابن المصلوب (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*اضافه*​
كالعاده وكما تعودتا من حكومتنا الحريصه دائما علي الامن والامان
تقف قوات الامن مكتوفه الايدي مبتسمه في وجوه المخربين مطلقه اياهم بدون قيود ليفعلو ما يشائون من اعمال اثمه

نتائج تقريبيه لاعمال الشغب

1- تخريب وتدمير وسرقه اكثر من 25 من المحال التجاريه وصيدليتين
( عادل شوقي - هاني حكيم ) في منطقه ابو جبل
2- تدمير اكثر من 20 سياره من سيارات المدينه 
3- احداث حرائق بسيطه ببعض الشبابيك الخاصه بمطرانيه ديروط وكنيسه الانبا كاراس
4- رشق الكنائس عامه بالحجاره وتحطيم جميع الواجهات الزجاجيه

جميع المسيحيين الان في منازلهم يرفعون صلواتهم طالبين السلام والهدوؤ

قوات الشرطه تفرض حظر تجول (بعد خراب مالطه )
جميع الانشطه متوقفه في ديروط وربنا يرحمنا

الارقام تقريبيه وللعلم انا من سكان المنطقه​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمتك يا رب الانبا كاراس يتصرف 
وهو شفاعته قوية ​


----------



## man4truth (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*نرفع صلاه من اجل اخوتنا فى ديروط
ويا ريت كل اللى يقدر يساعد الأهالى هناك أو يعضدهم لصد الهجوم المحمدى الارهابى الهمجى لا يتردد
وربنا يرحم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> *اضافه*​
> كالعاده وكما تعودتا من حكومتنا الحريصه دائما علي الامن والامان
> تقف قوات الامن مكتوفه الايدي مبتسمه في وجوه المخربين مطلقه اياهم بدون قيود ليفعلو ما يشائون من اعمال اثمه
> 
> ...



*ربنا يحميك ويحافظ عليك انت وكل افراد اسرتك 
ربنا موجود*


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*سيتم تدعيم الموضوع بصور وفيديو للأحداث بعد قليل

ربنا يرحمنا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا للخبر


المسيح معااااهم

محتاجين صلاه*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السيدات المسلمات "يزغردن"من النوافذ سعادة بسرقة ممتلكات المسيحيين.
الشرطة تصل لــ"ديروط" بعد مايزيد عن الثلاثة ساعات من الإستغاثات القبطية. 
الأمن يغلق أطراف ديروط. 
حرق واجهة كنيسة"الأنبا كاراس" رغم وقوعها خلف مقر قسم الشرطة. 
تعرض مسيحيات للتحرش من قبل المهاجمين. 
سيارات نصف نقل يُحمل بداخلها المهاجمين مايسرقونه من الممتلكات المسيحية. 
خاص الأقباط متحدون
في تطور خطير بعد الحادث الذي جاء نتيجة لعلاقة آثمة بين شاب مسيحي وبنت مسلمة والتي على أثرها قُتل أبو الشاب بطريقة بشعة ومُثّل بجثته. يواصل أقارب البنت البحث عن الشاب في كل مكان في ديروط محاولين الانتقام منه. وفي بحثهم يتهجمون على مساكن المسيحيين في منطقة أبو جبل ومنها إلى مداخل المدينة وأحرقوا في خلال هجومهم واجهة كنيسة الأنبا كاراس.
وشمل الهجوم أيضًا هجوم على محلات المسيحيين والصيدليات ومنازلهم وحرق واجهة كنيسة الأنبا كاراس بجوار كوبري القناطر وواجهة مطرانية ديروط.  
وقد أُغلقت المدارس ومحال الجواهرجية ومحلات المسيحيين التجارية وتسود حالة من الذعر بين المسيحيين في هذه المنطقة خوفًا من انتقام أهالي البنت منهم.
وتجرىَ محاولات من عضو مجلس الشعب للتهدئة في محاولة لمنع اشتعال الموقف والسيطرة عليه قبل ازدياد تفاقمه وتسانده في ذلك قوات الأمن في ديروط.
وفي اتصال هاتفي لـ "الأقباط متحدون" مع أحد المسيحيين المحتجزين داخل منازلهم خوفًا من هجوم بعض السكان المسلمين عليهم أوضح "أ. س" أنهم منذ الحادية عشر صباحًا يعانون من الذعر حيث يقوم الأهالي من المسلمين بمساعدة بعض البلطجية بمهاجمة ممتلكات أقباط ديروط وتحميلها بعد سرقتها داخل عربات نصف نقل أمام مرأىَ ومسمع الجميع. 
كما أكد المصدر ذاته أن السيدات المسلمات "يزغردن" من نوافذ منازلهم وهم يرون السرقة تتم أمام عيونهم إضافة للتحرش بالمسيحيات في الشارع حيث لم تصل قوات الشرطة إلا الساعة الثالثة ظهرًا، أي بعد ما يزيد عن الثلاثة ساعات من بدء الهجوم الإسلامي -إن جاز التعبير- على سكان ديروط من المسيحيين.
وسنوافيكم بتطورات الموقف هناك تباعًا......


http://www.copts-united.com/article.php?I=240&A=9019​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسجيل صوتي لاخر تطورات الاحداث في ديروط

http://www.coptic-news.net/recordings_2/recordings/Dyroot.mp3
*​


----------



## مواطن من ديروط (24 أكتوبر 2009)

تسمحوا لي اقول راي بعيد عن التعصب اقراء راي ولك الحق في الرد او الاختلاف معاي او تفنيد الرد 

قبل اي حاجه الولد والبنت غلطانين
1- ازاي بنت 17 سنه ترضي انها تضيع شرفها وفين في الصعيد وهي عارفة ان لو حد خد خبر اهلها مصيرها الموت 
2- لو فرضنا جدلا ان البنت موافقة تماما وبرغبتها الولد عارف تماما انه في الصعيد الموضوع استحالة يعدي من دون دم سواء كانت البنت مسملة او مسيحية والولد سواء كان مسلم او مسيحي الاخت دميانة اللي من بانوب تتذكر حادثة بنت بولس وهي ممكن تحكيها تلخيص سريع بنت مسيحية غلط مع ابن عمها ابوها وامها قتلوها وابن العم هرب ولحد دلوقت محدش عارف هو فين واهلها بيمشوا راسهم في الارض رغم انهم موتوا بنتهم 
3- حوادث مشابهة كتير لمسلمين ومسيحيين نكر منها 

نان الخياط حاول يقتل بنته لما عرف انها هتسلم وتتجوز من محمد ابراهيم بتاع بانوب الاخت دميانة ممكن تفند الكلام ده والدافع مش ديني خالص انما دافع العار والعصبية اللي في الصعايدة الاخت دميانة وابن الصليب اللي من ابو جبل يقدروا يردوا علي كلامي 
في بانوب والاخت دميانة يرد علي كلامي حوادث قتل وتار من اكتر من تلات سنين بين عائلتين مسلمين بسبب حادثة مشابهه مع ان بعد ما قتلوا بنتهم تقرير الطبيب الشرعي اثبت انها عذراء (الحادثة في بانوب) بدون ذكر اسماء وعائلات 

الصعيد نظرته مختلفة عن اللي بتشوفوه انتوا 
مش قصة مسيحي ومسلم ولو مسلم كان هيتقل برضه النظرة الشرف وبعدين اي حاجه 

الاحداث اللي تفجرت اليوم بسبب تجمع بعض (الحرامية ) والاخ ابن الصليب يا ريت تكون دققت في الناس العيال بتوع المدراس كانو بيحدفوا طوب علي الناس بغض النظر عن مين هما بينما ناس تاني مسخنة الطلبة وبتقول ان فيه شباب مسيحيين في ابو جبل بيوزعوا الفيديو من جديد


يعني ناس داخلة تعمل مظاهرة وناس متخصصة سرق بتعمل افلام عشان تهيج الشباب الناس اللي عملت الكلام ده كلهم طلبة في الصنايع والزراعة فيه محلات ناس مسليمن اتكسرت 

والاخ ابن الصليب يفند كلامي

تساولات بسيطة مش فاهمها ممكن حد يساعدني فيها 

1- الاخ الفاضل القسيس اللي في التسجيل مش حضرتك اتخانقت مع عم الفتاة من حوالي سنة وحصل مشادة بينكم بسبب قطعة ارض جنب الكنيسة اللي جنب البنزينة وعرضتوا عليه مبلغ خيالي وهو رفض طيب ايه العلاقة يا ابونا 
2- الواد جاي بفضيحة من ساحل سليم مطرود من ساحل سليم هو وابوه واهله بسبب مشكلة مع واحدة مسيحية 
3- هو ليه ابو الواد تاني يوم بعد ما الناس كلها عرفت طلع بته في الشارع وماسك طبنجة تسعة وبيقول اذا فيه راجل يقرب منك وانا اضربه بالنار بتهم جت بمزاجها طيب ده معناه ايه ان الراجل عنده علم بالحدث طيب كان مسنتي ايه في قلب الصعيد ان اهل البنت يسكتوا ولا في حاجه احنا مش عارفنها 
4- مين اللي حمل كل مقاطع الفيديو ونشرها علي المواقع ومين له مصحلة في كدا 
5- طيب الولد حصل علي مبتغاه وخد اللي هو عايزة نشر الفيديو ليه تحديدا دلوقت في القوت ده ليه وعايز يقول ايه بالفيديو يا اخوانا الواد بيوزع الفيديو علي اي حد في ديروط كلها عرفت بالخبر سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين طيب ايه الحكمة انه يمشي يوزعه علي الكافيهات ويرفعة علي النت ويوزعه علي كل الناس 
هل كان بيبتز بيه حد ولما محلصش علي اللي هو عايز قرر يفضح البت 
ولا الموضوع من الاول فيه انا عايز يوصل لحاجة 


اشاعات تثار 

ان الموضوع عشان حتت الارض اللي جنب الكنيسة 
ان الواد كان بياخد فلوس من ام البت ولما رفضت تديه نشر الفيديو 
ان ده مخطط عشان يخلوا عم البت يبيع الارض للكنيسة ولما رفضوا فضحوه (انا مش داخلة دماغي ) ان الكنيسة تدخل في حاجه زي كدا 

الواد يقال ان مستخبي في الكنيسة اللي حالوا يحرقوه وطبعا مش في الكنيسة دي يبقي في اللي بعدها وهلما جرة والفادية هترجع لمين 








 اخر حاجه حط نفسك مكان اهل البنت وعايشين في الصعيد وتخيل رد الفعل وانسي مسلم مسحي بوذي قانون الشرف مختلف

عشان بس محدش يقول مسلم همجي دا راي الشخصي بعيد عن ديني او معتقدي انا لا امثل الا نفسي 



تحياتي للاخت دميانة وابن الصليب اللي من ديروط وياريت تنقلوا الاحداث بصدق يا بان الصليب انا متفهم موقفك بس انت في ديروط وعارف يعني ايه الشرف .

وشكرا لسعة الصدر واسف الاطالة


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 أكتوبر 2009)

قبل اي حاجه الولد والبنت غلطانين
1- ازاي بنت 17 سنه ترضي انها تضيع شرفها وفين في الصعيد وهي عارفة ان لو حد خد خبر اهلها مصيرها الموت 

*دي حاجة تقدر تكلم فيها البنت وابوها اللي معرفش يربيها*

2- لو فرضنا جدلا ان البنت موافقة تماما وبرغبتها الولد عارف تماما انه في الصعيد الموضوع استحالة يعدي من دون دم سواء كانت البنت مسملة او مسيحية والولد سواء كان مسلم او مسيحي الاخت دميانة اللي من بانوب تتذكر حادثة بنت بولس وهي ممكن تحكيها تلخيص سريع بنت مسيحية غلط مع ابن عمها ابوها وامها قتلوها وابن العم هرب ولحد دلوقت محدش عارف هو فين واهلها بيمشوا راسهم في الارض رغم انهم موتوا بنتهم 

*موضوع الدم ده عادة اسلامية بربرية اما نحن لا نعترف الا بالقوانين الموضوعة للدولة *

3- حوادث مشابهة كتير لمسلمين ومسيحيين نكر منها 

نان الخياط حاول يقتل بنته لما عرف انها هتسلم وتتجوز من محمد ابراهيم بتاع بانوب الاخت دميانة ممكن تفند الكلام ده والدافع مش ديني خالص انما دافع العار والعصبية اللي في الصعايدة الاخت دميانة وابن الصليب اللي من ابو جبل يقدروا يردوا علي كلامي 
في بانوب والاخت دميانة يرد علي كلامي حوادث قتل وتار من اكتر من تلات سنين بين عائلتين مسلمين بسبب حادثة مشابهه مع ان بعد ما قتلوا بنتهم تقرير الطبيب الشرعي اثبت انها عذراء (الحادثة في بانوب) بدون ذكر اسماء وعائلات 

*وياريت بلاش تطرق منك لمواضيع اخري لا تمت صلة بالموضوع المطروح*

الصعيد نظرته مختلفة عن اللي بتشوفوه انتوا 
مش قصة مسيحي ومسلم ولو مسلم كان هيتقل برضه النظرة الشرف وبعدين اي حاجه 

الاحداث اللي تفجرت اليوم بسبب تجمع بعض (الحرامية ) والاخ ابن الصليب يا ريت تكون دققت في الناس العيال بتوع المدراس كانو بيحدفوا طوب علي الناس بغض النظر عن مين هما بينما ناس تاني مسخنة الطلبة وبتقول ان فيه شباب مسيحيين في ابو جبل بيوزعوا الفيديو من جديد

*الحقيقة حجج واهية من حضرتك للدفاع عن ابناء دينك علي غرار انصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما التي يحثك عليها قرأنك ,, الناس كلها شافت النهاردة السرقة والنهب علي عينك يا تاجر وحتي نسائكم كان لهم دور في هذه الاحداث المريرة .*

يعني ناس داخلة تعمل مظاهرة وناس متخصصة سرق بتعمل افلام عشان تهيج الشباب الناس اللي عملت الكلام ده كلهم طلبة في الصنايع والزراعة فيه محلات ناس مسليمن اتكسرت 

*الناس اللي عملت الكلام ده طلبة ازهرية وخرجوا بالالاف ينددوا بقتل الأقباط انتقاما لحادثة فضيحة البنت المسلمة*

والاخ ابن الصليب يفند كلامي

تساولات بسيطة مش فاهمها ممكن حد يساعدني فيها 

1- الاخ الفاضل القسيس اللي في التسجيل مش حضرتك اتخانقت مع عم الفتاة من حوالي سنة وحصل مشادة بينكم بسبب قطعة ارض جنب الكنيسة اللي جنب البنزينة وعرضتوا عليه مبلغ خيالي وهو رفض طيب ايه العلاقة يا ابونا 


*حضرتك كنت قاعد معاهم علشان تتهمهم بالاتهامات دي ؟*


2- الواد جاي بفضيحة من ساحل سليم مطرود من ساحل سليم هو وابوه واهله بسبب مشكلة مع واحدة مسيحية 

*هل هذا سؤال ؟*

3- هو ليه ابو الواد تاني يوم بعد ما الناس كلها عرفت طلع بته في الشارع وماسك طبنجة تسعة وبيقول اذا فيه راجل يقرب منك وانا اضربه بالنار بتهم جت بمزاجها طيب ده معناه ايه ان الراجل عنده علم بالحدث طيب كان مسنتي ايه في قلب الصعيد ان اهل البنت يسكتوا ولا في حاجه احنا مش عارفنها 

*كل دي أكاذيب اسلامية ولا يوجد دليل واحد لمصداقيتها*

4- مين اللي حمل كل مقاطع الفيديو ونشرها علي المواقع ومين له مصحلة في كدا 

*دي تقدر تسأل فيها البنت ( المحترمة ) صاحبة الفضيحة*

5- طيب الولد حصل علي مبتغاه وخد اللي هو عايزة نشر الفيديو ليه تحديدا دلوقت في القوت ده ليه وعايز يقول ايه بالفيديو يا اخوانا الواد بيوزع الفيديو علي اي حد في ديروط كلها عرفت بالخبر سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين طيب ايه الحكمة انه يمشي يوزعه علي الكافيهات ويرفعة علي النت ويوزعه علي كل الناس 
هل كان بيبتز بيه حد ولما محلصش علي اللي هو عايز قرر يفضح البت 
ولا الموضوع من الاول فيه انا عايز يوصل لحاجة 

*اسئلتك عجيبة , شخص عمل فعل مشين مع بنت وفاكر انها حاجة كويسة لو شهر بيها وفضحها ,, هانعمله ايه .. ما هما الاتنين اخلاقهم مش مظبوطة و**شكرا لمداخلتك ومحاولتك الفاشلة للدفاع عن دينك الارهابي*​


----------



## مواطن من ديروط (24 أكتوبر 2009)

طيب يا سيدي شكرا علي لغة الحوار الراقي اللي حضرتك بتتكلم بيها 
ومع الف سلامة انت وموقعك 


انا مش  داخل ابرر لدني انا بقول راي الشخصي ومع كل الاحترام مستوي الحوار اللي حضرتك بتتكلم بيه ارفض اني اتابع معاك فيه واذا ابعت مشاركة انت تلغيها وترد عليها انا مش طالب مناظرة من حضرتك انا برد علي خبر والا اقفل المشاركات وخلي الموقع علي قدك انشر فيه اللي انت عايزة واسمع لنفسك بس من حقي اقول راي ومن حقي عليكم حيث اني ضيف في موقعكم انك ترد باحترام شوية انا رديت بكل احترام  علي كلام الاساتذة اللي اتفضلوا بالحديث وقلت ان اللي بيحصل ملوش دعوة بالاديان كون ان حضرتك عايز تستثمر الموضوع في اتجاه تاني ربنا معاك 
ونتقابل عن يوم القيامة 
ودي اخر مشاركة لي وهلغي عضويتي عندكم 
ومع الف سلامة وربنا يهدينا جميعا


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مش  داخل ابرر لدني انا بقول راي الشخصي ومع كل الاحترام مستوي الحوار اللي حضرتك بتتكلم بيه ارفض اني اتابع معاك فيه 

*اولا بص لنفسك وشوف مين لغة حواره ليست علي رقي :t9:*

واذا ابعت مشاركة انت تلغيها وترد عليها انا مش طالب مناظرة من حضرتك انا برد علي خبر والا اقفل المشاركات وخلي الموقع علي قدك انشر فيه اللي انت عايزة واسمع لنفسك بس

*حد قالك اني صاحب الموقع ! ,, علشان امسح واضيف واحذف ؟*

 من حقي اقول راي ومن حقي عليكم حيث اني ضيف في موقعكم انك ترد باحترام شوية انا رديت بكل احترام  علي كلام الاساتذة اللي اتفضلوا بالحديث وقلت ان اللي بيحصل ملوش دعوة بالاديان كون ان حضرتك عايز تستثمر الموضوع في اتجاه تاني ربنا معاك 


*تقدر تجيبلي اسائة واحدة لشخصك ! ,, وبعدين انت اللي عايز تستثمر الموضوع في بعد غير طائفي وده مرفوض لأن القصة كلها طائفية ولا انت مش من اهل البلد ومشوفتش حصل ايه النهاردة ؟*


ونتقابل عن يوم القيامة 
ودي اخر مشاركة لي وهلغي عضويتي عندكم 
ومع الف سلامة وربنا يهدينا جميعا


*مع الف سلامة ,, لا احد يجبرك علي عدم الرحيل :11azy:*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

على فكرة دى اسمها قلة أدب وهمجية
أنا عندى أهلى ف ديروط اتصلت بيهم ولقيتهم خايفين وبيحكوا عن اللى حاصل
ولما همة رجالة قوى كدة
يروحوا يربوا بنتهم الأول
فالحين بس يلبسوها حجاب
ومن جواها بلاوى
وكمان دلوقتى عايزين يعملوا مظاهرات ضدنا ف جامعة أسيوط
وطبعا كله بعد صلاة الجمعة
بس معلش هنقول ايه المسلمين هيفضلوا طول عمرهم مسلمين
ربنا يتصرف معاهم​


----------



## shadyos (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخر الاخبار اليوم بتاريخ25 اكتوبر 2009 الاحد

هدوء يسود ديروط بعد فترة عصيبة مرت بها المدينة بعد السرقات والتخريب 
وما تزال المدينة في حالة ترقب لان بسبب كثرة الاقاويل عن مصير الايام القادمة
ونقل لنا الشهود العيان ان الاقباط في ديروط في حالة هلع وخوف وانتظار وصلوات مستمرة في كل الكنائس 
رغم هدوء الموقف 


صلوا من اجل ديروط​*


----------



## gandark (25 أكتوبر 2009)

:bud:سيكون لكم فى العلم ضيق لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم 
نصلى جميعاً من أجل اخوتنا فى ديروط متضرعين ان الله يتدخل
ونحن متأكدين من وعده الصادق نقشتكم على كفى من يمسسكم يمسس حدقة عينى الله قادر أن يرفع هذا الاضطهاد ويعم السلام والطمأنينة والهدوء
من يصبر الى المنتهى فــــــــــــــــــذاك يخلــــــص


----------



## Coptic Adel (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*منذ قليل تم قتل عم الولد والتحرش بالفتيات في المدارس

كل هذا في وجود الأمن المركزي

ولا نعلم ماذا سوف يحدث خلال الساعات القادمة

يارب ارحمنا
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*صور الوضع الحالي في ديروط*


*اليكم صور من شوارع ديروط حاليا*




































​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2009)

يعنى الشاب غلط يتحاسب مش ينتقموا من كل المسيحين

بس لا جديد هو ده الاسلام​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا بصراحة مش عارفة أقول إيه !!!!!
هم بيقولوا إن فيه علاقة آثمة بين ولد مسيحى و بنت مسلمة 
هل دا سبب كافى لأذية كل المسيحيين ؟؟؟:big61:
مش كفاية يقتلوا الولد ده و خلاص :t9: حاجة غريبة....

و بعدين بمناسبة موضوع الزغاريد 30:
فكرونى بيوم ما حكم الرئيس السادات بحبس البابا شنودة ........... الجيران وقتها رقصوا و زغردوا  :smi411:


----------



## مارو جورج (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا 

لو كانت البنت مسيحية والولد مسلم كانت زمنها مبقتش مشكلة والمفروض على المسحين انهم يسكتو عنا حققهم ولو حد اتكلم يبقة المسحين عوزة تعمل فتنة طائفية فى مصر


----------



## ارووجة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا معاكم ويحميكم من اي شر


----------



## mario09 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مستحيل يكون صور


----------



## Coptic Adel (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*تعرف انا كنت هارد عليك

لولا قريت ردك التاني

انت اقل من اني اتناقش معاك 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

القصة مش بس قصة ارهاب ناس
دة ارهاب دولة كمان


----------

